# rc.net help please



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 *192.168.2.200 * netmask *255.255.0.0 * up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw* 0.0.0.0* netmask *0.0.0.0*
fi

*dials up on phone ok (but is not on my lan (wrong subnet))*

#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 *192.168.1.5* netmask *255.255.255.0* up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw *192.168.1.1* netmask *255.255.255.0*
fi

*now this is on my lan and I can telnet, ftp bash etc but I can't make programme calls at all either over the phone or broadband (after ,#401 prefix.)*

can one of you guru's please point out the error of my ways?
thank you


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Your netmask is wrong on the default gateway ?



> #
> #!/bin/sh
> #
> 
> ...


You should be able to get a response from "ping 204.176.49.3" (thats one of the tivo servers)


----------



## SilkMan (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it should be:

#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

This is mine.

Looks like the gateway subnet mask you've set may be causing the problem.


```
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:FE:AA:C5 ; then
	export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
	/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
	/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
```


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Firstly, thank you for the replies.
Here is my file now
*#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi*
This came from my running nic_config_tivo
Here I discovered that it was set to use dialup still.
Changed that so it now says daily call network.
I am unsure as to what settings to put into the phone setup,
does it still need the ,#401? what about the Phone available and Dial tone detection ?
I have currently got no prefixes and both detections to off (the wife has tried all combinations this afternoon) but now I get the error on Connecting (Failed. Number unavailable.)
Is there anything anyone can think of for me to check please?
The trouble with buying one with a card already fitted is you don't know what else has been done to it, although the previous owner assures me that his did work over the internet.
Oh I can ping that TiVo server as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

You do not need to put anything into the phone set-up. The rc.net now looks right ( it has to be eth0 for the daily call to go over ethernet ) and the settings all look correct as long as your router is on 192.168.1.1

What happens when you do a test call?

Rgds,

R.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Who is you ISP? 

I think there have been issues reported with transparent proxies with some ISPs. Bulldog is one that I seem to remember. 

If you search the forum for transparent proxies, you may find something that helps. 

Also, check that anything you are running from sysinit.author is properly backgrounded with >dev/null 2>&1 & on the end of each command line. I have heard of this causing various conflicts. 

Hope this helps,

Col.


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi, ok I've updated the cachecard drivers to the 20050218 (from silicondusts site)
I've put the phone settings to None, None, Tone, On, On.
When I try the test call I get, Preparing Done, Dialling Done, Connecting Failed. Number unavailable.
My router is indeed 192.168.1.1 and I've even set the DMZ to be the TiVo's ip address just in case any ports needed to be open.
It's doing my head in now lol.
Want any logs or anything?
Sorry to be such a pain.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Col, I'm with Demon and I'll check sysinit.author tooo.


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Right then I've done this :- 
Hacking the Ident.itcl file

* From the # prompt type:
/var/hack/joe /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl
* Look for this line puts $conn "IDB_TIMESTAMP: $now"
* Insert puts $conn "Content-Length: 0" directly after that line
* Save the file:
Ctrl-K-X
* From the # prompt type:
mount -o remount,ro / (Makes the File System Read Only)
sync (Flushes your changes to disk)

and this
To avoid the problem with the daily call failing when using internet data downloading you need to make sure your each of your rc.sysinit.author or rc.sysinit.author.edit (the one the Startup Editor utility edits) command lines ends with preferably >/dev/null 2>&1 & or at least an & sign. If the lines don't have this ending then these utilities aren't properly backgrounded and interferes with the operation of main Tivo applications such as the Daily Call.

And still I get Failed. Number unavailable.
Anybody know of any other files I can check please?

Thank you in advance for your patience and suggestions
Jim
Edit, this is my rc.sysinit.author file

#!/bin/bash
echo "Running rc.sysinit.author..."

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb >/dev/null 2>&1 &

/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 4 -sugqual 40 -sugeq -auto >/dev/null 2>&1 &

# /var/index/tyindex > /dev/null 2>&1 &
# /var/index/tyserver > /dev/null 2>&1 &

# /var/hack/vserver/vserver &

/sbin/route.tivo del default

echo "rc.sysinit.author is complete"


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

OK I got the call to complete by typing this into a bash prompt
route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1
should I change my rc.sysinit.author to have this instead of route.tivo del default ?


----------



## SilkMan (Feb 13, 2007)

skel28 said:


> OK I got the call to complete by typing this into a bash prompt
> route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1
> should I change my rc.sysinit.author to have this instead of route.tivo del default ?


I think you just need to remove the route.tivo del default!

This is probably the cause of the problem, once you had the mask correct when you added the default gateway. If the default gateway was being removed from the routing table then the Tivo had no way of knowing how to get to the outside world. I'm assuming that the previous owner had added this line at some point? Can't think why they would, except to temporarily stop the Tivo talking to the mothership. Try removing the line and rebooting.


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Right oh mate, I'll give that a go.
I'd like to thank all of you for your help.
Much appreciated.


...now to enable mode 0.... )
(well there's 200GB of hard drive in it and it's connected to an LCD panel so why not!!)



Cheers all


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Don't forget to remove the DMZ settings in the router. Otherwise your Tivo is just asking to be attacked.


----------



## skel28 (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks again everyone it's all working fine now (I have left my file as I had put as it is working, also changed the dmz).


----------

